# G'day from an Auzzie grower



## GanjaGoodnessAU (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all im a seller/grower from Western Australia and look foward to using this forum for many things


----------



## DeeTee (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard, lots of good people here.


----------



## Scroga (Jan 4, 2013)

Gday from NW WA..


----------



## Straya (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey from Tassie!


----------



## GanjaGoodnessAU (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey all you Aussies anyone here from WA though?


----------



## Scroga (Jan 9, 2013)

Chuck Some pics up mate!


----------



## GanjaGoodnessAU (Jan 9, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Chuck Some pics up mate!



Hey mate i will throw some pics up either tonight or tomoz morning


----------



## Scroga (Jan 9, 2013)

What strains ya runnin bull?


----------



## GanjaGoodnessAU (Jan 9, 2013)

Not alot atm mate but will be getting some Bomb THC seeds soon. lol my mate always calls me bull lol u dont live in south wa by chance do ya scroga


----------



## Scroga (Jan 10, 2013)

Fuck that Buddy... That word started further north I'm sure..been using that one for near on 15 yrs now lol


----------



## Matrix420 (Jan 10, 2013)

G-day from nsw


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 10, 2013)

welcome aboard aussie grower. growing is addicting and very rewarding. wishing you good harvests every grow


----------



## GanjaGoodnessAU (Jan 10, 2013)

lol never heard it till like a week ago but im from a part of perth were youy dont hear that very often


----------



## GanjaGoodnessAU (Jan 10, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> welcome aboard aussie grower. growing is addicting and very rewarding. wishing you good harvests every grow


 cheers mate and yer it is very addicitbe i love my plants


----------



## Scroga (Jan 10, 2013)

Thats coz only the cool kidz in tha cuntry use it..


----------



## Andyroo (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi from Vic - the garden state....


----------



## GanjaGoodnessAU (Jan 14, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Thats coz only the cool kidz in tha cuntry use it..


 LOL true dat bull


----------



## topfuel29 (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome to the site


----------



## xijinping (Jan 16, 2013)

gday mate from perth


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 16, 2013)

welcome to riu mate!


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 16, 2013)

Just wondering, how do you grow in Perth? its always 45 deg and dry as a bone. You must be truckin some water in.


----------



## GanjaGoodnessAU (Jan 16, 2013)

xijinping said:


> gday mate from perth


 for some reason i cant private message you please change your settings so i can reply to your message but your answer is yes no worries mate


----------



## Derple (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome to RiU, good to see more aussies joining.


----------



## Scroga (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone sending seeds to nw wa?


----------

